# URL ausführen



## Shizzl_chrizzl (21. Februar 2006)

Servus! ich hab ne glaub recht triviale Frage bekomms aber nicht auf die Reihe. Ich hab eine URL welche eine JSP enthält und dahinter ihre Paramter, so das z.b. ein Account auf meinem Server erstellt wird

Also so in der Art:

"http://127.0.0.1:9090/user-create.jsp?username=blub&name=narf&email=Blub@gmx.net&password=test&passwordConfirm=test&create=Create+Use"

Das erzeugt mir auf meinem Server einen neuen User. Nun möchte ich diese URL einfach von meiner Java Anwendung bzw. Applet aus aufrufen nur wie lautet der Befehl, bin bisher nicht fündig geworden...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo!


```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.net.URL;

/**
 * @author Tom
 *
 */
public class HitCountAttacker {
    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception{
         new URL("http://127.0.0.1:9090/user-create.jsp?username=blub&name=narf&email=Blub@gmx.net&password=test&passwordConfirm=test&create=Create+Use").openStream().close();
    }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## satelite (27. Februar 2006)

Schau dir das hier mal an, vielleicht hilft's:

http://www.centerkey.com/java/browser/

cu


----------



## Shizzl_chrizzl (28. Februar 2006)

@ Thomas, das geht nicht, so hatte ich es am Anfang auch probiert. Aber er führt die JSP nicht aus, bzw. wenn ich auf dem Server nachschaue, ist kein User mit den mitgeschickten Daten angelegt worden ... 

das andere von satelite öffnet mir ja leider n browser um die jsp auszuführen und das möchte ich ja nicht...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Also ich denke das der HitCountAttacker funktioniert ... ich habe deine URL nur zu demo zwecken hinein kopiert... wenn du einfach mal eine andere URL angeben wuerdest, wie beispielsweise diese hier, du das Programm ausfuehrst, wirst du sehen, dass der Click-Count um eins erhoeht worden ist...
ich wuerde sagen, da stimmt eher etwas nicht mit der Art wie du die URL verarbeitest 


```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.net.URL;

/**
 * @author Tom
 *
 */
public class HitCountAttacker {
    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception{
         new URL("http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/236984-url-ausfuehren.html").openStream().close();
    }
}
```
Gruss Tom


----------



## Shizzl_chrizzl (20. März 2006)

hmm ne wird scho richtig verarbeitet, wenn ich den String nehm und im Browser ausführ, wird der neue User ja angelegt. Kann es sein das es mit JSP zusammenhängt In deinem Beipsiel is es ja eine HTML...


----------

